# IPC, laundry safety pan



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Usually, when I install a laundry above a finished space, I install a safety pan, and run the drain to the basement where it can discharge near a floor drain. I have a job coming up where that will be impossible.

Can I just run the pan drain to the exterior of the home?

I figured I would bring it down my the plumbing chase and then poke through the exterior wall and let it discharge at grade.

I figured this wouldn't be a huge deal, because it is not a continuous discharge and should rarely, if ever, be used.

The local code for this project is the IPC.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Will


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I do it all the time. We don't have floor drains in many resi here. 

Same way with AC drip pans in attics.


----------

